# hey there im new to the world of breeding fancy mice :)



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

*hey there my names jem and im just getting into breeding fancy mice i think its an amazing hobby !! and was looking for any advice and tips that ppl have to give me 

in my small collection at the min i have

1 x champagne female 
1 x cream female 
1x cream and white male

and coming soon 1x blue female, 1 x ginger female and a black tan female too  cnt wait to get these and add them to m collection  
*


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Hope we can help you with all your questions, and pictures of your miceys would always be cool.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome! I hope you find the answers you want here.

p.s. Please don't type in red, it makes it much harder to read your posts.


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

*hey there ty fpr the advice *


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

champagne doe










cream doe 









beige and cream buck










so those are my mice at the min getting some more tonight - a black tan, blue, and fawn are just 3 im gettin maybe more yet


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow they are really pretty, your champagne and cream look identical to my litter right now  The male is my favorite


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

ty got another 6 tonight

1 x black tan doe
1x silver 
1x pale agouti (iv been told ) 
2 x fawn 
and cnt remember the other one off hand  
pics to follow shortly ....


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

LOL, you have caught the addiction. Aren't they fun?!?


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Are they does or bucks? Congrats on your additions lol


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

they really are addictive and fun


----------

